# Fixing the trailer



## lancej2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Have any of you guys jacked your boat up to fix the carpet on the main bunkers (ones at the bottom)? That's what I need to do, wanted to have it ready for the season....I would drop it in water, but it's frozen lol how would you jack it up ?


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Feb 20, 2013)

Drop the tongue on to the ground now put some type of bracing under the transom. Now raise the tongue the stern should be off the bunks.


----------



## JMichael (Feb 20, 2013)

I just pulled my motor off the boat, slid the boat back a few feet on the trailer, then raised the tongue until the transom was on the ground. Then I just rolled the trailer forward until the boat was on the ground.


----------



## Driftingrz (Feb 20, 2013)

I used foam blocks and a floorjack to raise a glass boat high enough last year to replace bunks and brackets. Shouldnt be to hard with a tinboat


----------



## Angus (Feb 21, 2013)

I tied a beer onto a string and lured my buddy next door over to help me lift it off


----------



## Paul Marx (Feb 21, 2013)

Just drag the boat off the trailer onto the grass.


----------



## parkerdog (Feb 21, 2013)

lancej2 said:


> Have any of you guys jacked your boat up to fix the carpet on the main bunkers (ones at the bottom)? That's what I need to do, wanted to have it ready for the season....I would drop it in water, but it's frozen lol how would you jack it up ?



How big is the boat and do you have exposed rafters in your garage?

Small enough boat just jack up and hang the boat from the rafters with strong enough rope or chain then lower jack.

At least thats what I would do if it was mine.


----------



## johnnybassboat (Feb 21, 2013)

parkerdog said:


> lancej2 said:
> 
> 
> > Have any of you guys jacked your boat up to fix the carpet on the main bunkers (ones at the bottom)? That's what I need to do, wanted to have it ready for the season....I would drop it in water, but it's frozen lol how would you jack it up ?
> ...


Yup thats what I did when I painted my hull. Should have seen the look on my buddies face when he saw it, priceless :lol:


----------

